# Link to an official MBTI test



## Sunset in paradise (Mar 4, 2013)

E- 3
*I- 19*

S- 4
*N- 18*

T- 6
*F- 16*

*J- 13*
P- 9

INFJ 

thanks for uploading this test
never realised how high my introversion preferences was as my Fe is pretty developed :L


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

E - 1
*I - 21*

S - 6
*N - 16*

T - 7
*F - 15*

*J - 17*
P - 5

I think since these questions were based in a work setting it really helped with the J vs. P for me.


----------



## jackitty (Jul 28, 2013)

*E- 3
**I- 19

S- 6
N- 16

T- 3
F- 19

J- 13
**P- 9
**
INFJ! 
*
I don't know what to believe anymore. Apparently this is an official MBTI test but after recently doing another "real" test and getting getting told I was an E, and now seeing herehow heavily my scores skew towards INTROVERSION, I am ready to throw in the towel with these darn tests! Gah!


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

jackitty said:


> *INFJ!*
> 
> I don't know what to believe anymore. Apparently this is an official MBTI test but after recently doing another "real" test and getting getting told I was an E, and now seeing herehow heavily my scores skew towards INTROVERSION, I am ready to throw in the towel with these darn tests! Gah!


As noted in this post, I don't believe there's anything "official" about the test linked in the OP.

If you want to test yourself using the official "Step I" MBTI, you can do that here.


----------



## khanda (Oct 23, 2013)

bvdk99 said:


> Huh. I'm pretty sure I'm an INFJ, but recently I've been considering the possibility that I'm an INFP... I'm unsure, especially because sometimes tests like these come out the way this one did:
> 
> *E: *4
> *I: *18
> ...



My thoughts exactly.. I often tie between N/S and J/P, because I'm unsure about the questions. Partly because English isn't my first language, but mostly because I have lack of experience so I don't know how I would act in certain situations (especially in work environment). But if I only answer the questions that I'm pretty sure of, I end up as INFJ. I feel it describes me most accurately but I still relate strongly to some descriptions of INFP and ISFJ too. 

By planning ahead I feel relieved (I definitely need security and safety in many ways) as I tend to worry about everything beforehand, second guessing and feeling insecure especially in new situations.. but I still like to 'go with the flow' sometimes and just see what happens (unless I'm too scared).. I don't normally have problems with schedules/rules (I feel more at ease if someone tells me, or shows me, exactly what to do), but I feel stressed about strict deadlines and sometimes want things to be open/flexible.. I tend to be organised, but not with everything. For example: I keep all my cd's and records alphabetically organised, but my desk can be a total mess. 
Does this mean my mbti-type has MPD/DID? :crazy:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

E/i 6/16
s/n 5/17
t/f 14/8
j/p 6/16


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

ENFP-what a surprise! I got this 10th time in a row WOOHOO 

Do you get some certificate or sth when you take the REAL(MBTI) test? It'd be rad to have that certificate within the glass housing on my wall. You know...

As for this test...it seems somewhat iffy to say at least. The Real MBTI test has got to be constructed in such a way that if you are aiming at one indicator(or sorter-whatever), you get one of the others. In other words: constructed from questions that are not A for F and B for T. And this very thing is oh so present in this..."official" test. Plus the official test has got to have a description of either your score or all the possible scores. All this test has is the explanation(s) written on...Arabic alphabet(and in Arabic inshalah{  } ). I know a lot of things apparently.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Ixim said:


> Do you get some certificate or sth when you take the REAL(MBTI) test? It'd be rad to have that certificate within the glass housing on my wall. You know...


If you want to take the official "Step I" MBTI, it's here.

There's no official certificate, but I think there's some kind of rainbow-colored decal that ENFPs can send away for.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Awww...

That's too bad ;(


----------



## chloeco (Jun 30, 2013)

*i - 18
*e - 4

*n -18
*s - 4

*f - 20
*t - 2

*p - 18
*j - 4


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

So I guess INFP is my work preference, but then, I do love a flexible work environment 

E 7
*I 15

N 18
*S 4

*F 18*
T 4

*P 18*
J 4


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

E(9) *I*(13)
S(4) *N*(18)
T(2) *F*(20)
*J*(16) P(6)

Yup, *INFJ*


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Honestly, i read over these and its so easy to tell what they are asking. All these tests are the same. Anyone who has dabbled in MBTI knows exactly what functions each question insinuates. Still, thanks for sharing


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I thought I was an EXTJ, and then I took the test and I had a feeling that for some reason I'll get ENTP. But then:
E - 14
I - 8

S - 10
N - 12

T - 15
F - 7

J - 15
P - 7

ENTJ! I've got my answer now.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

*e-14*
i-8

s-7
*n-15*

*t-16*
f-6

j-10
*p-12*


----------



## Morpheu (Aug 11, 2014)

What if you get that kind of result?

E - 06 I - 16

S - 07 N - 15

T - 11 F - 11

J - 06 P - 16 

When asked about taking decisions based on logic/facts or feelings/values, i chose the first but when asked about being objective, /telling the truth rather than trying to not hurt the others feelings, then i chose the last.


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

Morpheu said:


> What if you get that kind of result?
> 
> E - 06 I - 16
> 
> ...


Your Fe working there. So, even though this might show a feeling preference, it actually outlines a usage of Fe over Fi. Fe for Intp, Fi for Infp.
I am talking about the trying not to hurt the feelings of others.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Intp

i: *22*/22 (*100%*)
n: *19*/22 (*86%*)
t: *22*/22 (*100%*) <--- Could 90%~, depending on the severity of some situations. (death,etc.)
p: *14*/22 (*63%*) <--- Could be 50%~, some things were truly half half.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Yet another test that confirms my *IxTP*ness

*I - 22*
E - 0

S - 11
N - 11

*T - 20*
F - 2
*
P - 20*
J - 2


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

kev said:


> Honestly, i read over these and its so easy to tell what they are asking. All these tests are the same. Anyone who has dabbled in MBTI knows exactly what functions each question insinuates. Still, thanks for sharing


Self evaluation test results depend entirely on the person's knowledge about themselves. if you truly objectively understand who you are, then they are kinda all accurate within the limits of the system.

The problem often comes with self denial, wanting to be some other type one admires more or simple lack of knowledge about the self, because we are too close to ourselves to really understand what someone from the outside would see.

[HR][/HR]

Trying it again (because i gained new knowledge about myself), will post results here:

E: 12 - I: 10
S: 10 - N: 12
T: 11 - F: 11
J: 3 - P: 19


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP (even though I'd make sure not to look it in a strict work environment ).

E - 2
*I - 20*

*N - 17*
S - 5

*F - 14*
T - 8

J - 5
*P - 17*


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

The test was okay. I actually scored ExTP but I gave the tie-breaker to ESTP since I'm not really an Ne user outside of work.*

E = 14*; I = 08
S = 12; N = 10
*T = 16*; F = 06
J = 06; *P = 16*


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

1. b 2. a 3. a 4. a 5. b 6. b 7. b 8. b 


9. b 10. a 11. b 12. a 13. b 14. a 15. b 16. a 17. a 18. b 19. b 20. a 21. a 


22. b 23. b 24. b 25. b 26. b 27. a 28. a 29. b 30. b 31. a 32. b 33. b 34. b 


35. a 36. b 37. b 38. b 39. b 40. a 41. a 42. b 43. a 44. b 45. a 46. b 47. b 


48. b 49. b 50. b 51. a 52. a 53. b 54. a 55. b 56. a 57. b 58. b 59. a 60. a 


61. b 62. b 63. a 64. b 65. a 66. b 67. a 68. a 69. a 70. b 71. b 72. a 73. b 


74. b 75. b 76. b 77. a 78. b 79. b 80. b 81. b 82. a 83. b 84. b 85. b 86. b 


87. b 88. b

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scoring*:


1. b 5. b 9. b 13. b 17. a 21. a 25. b 29. b 33. b 37. b 41. a 45. a 49. b 53. b 

57. b 61. b 65. a 69. a 73. b 77. a 81. b 85. b 


*E (a)=7

1 (b)=15 *



2. a 6. b 10. a 14. a 18. b 22. b 26. b 30. b 34. b 38. b 42. b 46. b 50. b 54. a 

58. b 62. b 66. b 70. b 74. b 78. b 82. a 86. b 


*S (a)=5

N (b)=17 *



3. a 7. b 11. b 15. b 19. b 23. b 27. a 31. a 35. a 39. b 43. a 47. b 51. a 55. b 

59. a 63. a 67. a 71. b 75. b 79. b 83. b 87. b


*T (a)=9

F (b)=13*



4. a 8. b 12. a 16. a 20. a 24. b 28. a 32. b 36. b 40. a 44. b 48. b 52. a 56. a 

60. a 64. b 68. a 72. a 76. b 80. b 84. b 88. b 


*J (a)=11
P (b)=11 *

Answers to review: 12., 24., 44., 48., 56.,

*My Type = INFX*





Placeholder to tabulate results:


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

E: 2
*I: 21


*S:9
*N:**14


**T:20
*F:4

*J:14
*P: 8

Type: INTJ


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*E: 17*
I: 5

S: 5
*N: 17*

T: 10
*F: 12*

J: 7
*P: 15

*There's dem feelz again.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks @FreeBeer! I'm going to try this out.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

As an FYI, this is not the current official MBTI test. The current MBTI Step I - Form M is based on 93 items. MBTI Step II - Form Q is 144 items.

If this is an official test, it is likely an older one.

EDIT: Actually after reading this:



> This inventory is designed to allow you to discover your preferred type or natural preferences in dealing with both your inner and outer worlds when you are at work. *While the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator *(a registered trademark of Consulting Psychologists Press, Inc.) is a validated instrument that provides your overall psychological type across all of your life's activities, the exercise that you will do below is oriented specifically toward your working life.


Pretty much implies that this is not the official MBTI.

I still had fun doing the test though. There's dem feelz again.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Considering posting the current official test will result in a lawsuit it's not really a surprise why people would only post an outdated version.

Also, I scored EsxP. (Rather high E and P and almost equal SN values. The FT values were the same. :| )

I've had people mistake me for an ESTP at work before so I guess there's some anecdotal evidence to suggest the similarity. Outside of work, no way I'm an ESTP in terms of interests in our spare time. It's just one dichtomy difference but it kind of makes a big difference.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

*e - 15*
i - 7

n - 9
*s - 13*

f - 9
*t - 13*

j - 8
*p - 14

*estp


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

*e - 12*
i - 10

s - 3
*n - 17*

t - 5
*f - 17*

j - 7
*p - 15


*enfp


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

E = 4
*I = 18*

S = 5
*N = 17*

T = 2
*F = 20*

*J = 18*
P = 4


= still INFJ


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

E=11
I=11

S=10
N=12

T=9
F=13

J=6
P=16 

xNFP...hmm. I'd lean more towards ENFP...


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

E: 7 
*i:15*

s: 2 
*n: 20*

*t:13* 
f: 9

j: 2 
*p: 20*

intp


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

E - 4
*I - 18*

S - 7
*N - 15*

*T - 14*
F - 8

*J - 12*
P - 10



I'm actually not surprised by this. The questions are geared towards work, where I like a little more definition.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

E8 i14
s4 n18
t15 f7
j4 p18


----------



## D4C (Jan 5, 2017)

E - 5
*I - 17*

S - 9
*N - 13*

F - 3
*T - 19*

P - 8
*J - 14*

At work I may act as an INTJ, but I think it is not my type.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

*E - 17* I - 5
S - 5 *N - 17*
*T - 13* F - 9
J - 6 *P - 16*

I'd say ENTP is accurate for my work personality type but I don't think I'm an actual ENTP. As for a "who I am" type, I'd say my socionics type is more accurate in that regard.

Also, I've taken official MBTI tests before and always seem to score ENTP, so my result isn't a surprise to me.


----------



## Elscene (Jan 1, 2017)

I - 21 
E - 1

N - 17
S - 5

T - 21
F - 1

J - 14
P - 8

INTJ - Stayed the same since I was first tested with the official MBTI. I like to think I'm working on my inferior functions, but apparently I haven't gotten too far. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

E: 3
*I: 19*

S: 4
*N: 18*

T: 10
*F: 12*

J: 4
*P: 18*

So, INFP, officially.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

*I: 17*
E: 5

S: 5
*N: 17*

T: 5
*F: 17*

*J: 13*
P: 9

INFJ roud:


----------

